# HOT DAMN!!! Now THAT's a COLLECTION!



## nixgeek (Nov 11, 2005)

I saw this on the Jag's House forum:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Classic-Retro-V...oryZ4193QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

Now THIS is impressive!!!  They even have some obscure ones that I haven't even seen before, although I do remember the Commodore PET that I used to use when I was in grade school at Our Lady of Mt. Carmel Catholic School in Brooklyn. 

My wife would have my loins if I were to ever come into something like this!  ::ha::


----------



## ScottW (Nov 11, 2005)

That is awesome. Anyone placing a bid?


----------



## Perseus (Nov 11, 2005)

Who would get rid of such a fine collection? Even still, good luck bidders! My first computer ever was a Commodore 64 that I used in the 1st grade.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Nov 15, 2005)

i am young, but i have seen and used a number of those. impressive collection. i remember seeing a link/article somewhere about a computer museum (with an impressive Apple collection too). hehe, BYTE magazine, I remember that! My brother was really into typing in all those programs to make games and stuff fromt that on the C128 I think it was. Ah, memory lane...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 16, 2005)

Amazing! You might want to open a museum with these systems..


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 17, 2005)

Old PCs? A skip/dumpster would be a better place for 'em than eBay! ::ha::


----------



## delsoljb32 (Nov 17, 2005)

i disagree, for history's sake they shouldn't be trashed. they don't run windows anymore, so they arent a threat to anyone now!  kids today have no sense of history (in any respect, not just computing), and should be preserved for their sake.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 17, 2005)

KID!?

Why thank you, kind Sir!


----------



## HoZ (Dec 7, 2005)

holy crap!

i used to have an apple II

those were the good times...


----------



## powermac (Dec 8, 2005)

I had the Atari 800. I remember stoning my parents to get the replacement keyboard with real keys for better typing. That computer was ahead of its time and so much fun. I later got the cassette tape player to back up programs. Too funny!!


----------



## ms.katmai (Dec 13, 2005)

Amazing collection! Wondering my self about the first bid and the winning bid !?!
~ms.katmai


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Dec 13, 2005)

it was 5 figures last time i checked


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Dec 13, 2005)

$33,000 reserve not met.


----------



## Snaffle (Dec 18, 2005)

Such a cool collection! I have no idea how many boxes, or how he is going to send these to the person who won them... That'll be so much for shipping for how heavy that all is.


----------



## ms.katmai (Dec 19, 2005)

Whoever does buy the huge collection, let's hope that the person will make a museum so all of us can walk down memory lane! My very first Mac was a  Apple GSII. 
To PowerMac: A cassette tape recorder to back up your files? How did you do this?


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 19, 2005)

Computers used cassette tape recorders to save files before floppy disk drives became affordable enough to include in systems.  I had a Mattel Aquarius I that also used a cassette tape to save and retrieve data.  That was my first computer ever, before my Apple IIc.

And I think you mean the Apple II*GS*.   I still want to include that one to my collection.  The one Apple II machine that had aspirations of being a Macintosh.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Dec 20, 2005)

ya, my dad had an old it something that took cartriges (it invaders rock!)  and my dad even wrote some sw for itand bought a special tape player from rs to save them on.  boy, that took a long time to save and load the apps.  i hope he still has it round here somewhere.


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 20, 2005)

My first computer was an Acorn BBC. It was basically a keyboard containing a circuit board that you plugged into the back of a small portable television. 

It had no GUI. You had to learn a commuter language to use it (I forgot which). I once took 72 hours writing a thity second programme that produced circling lights that slowly decreased into a small white hole, accompanied by a sound not too dissimlar to a toilet being flushed. I named it the "Cosmic Toilet". I was proud of it at the time, but in reality it was crap.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 21, 2005)

ooh i was hoping you guys would have been meaning THIS collection for sale .. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5844280178&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1
of http://www.newtonmuseum.com/ now THAT is a collection...


----------

